# Jack and the Beanstalk



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Jack and the Beanstalk


:?: What Nationality was Jack :?:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

English, I believe - "fie, fi, fo, fum, I smell the blood of an Englishman".

Viv


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

Isnt he English 

"Fe Fi Fo fum , i smell the blood of an englishman" , 

or have i got wrong fairy tale ??


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Spot On!

Us MH ers are obviously sharper than we look


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

That doesn't actually mean he is English cos "he smells the blood of an Englishman" so technically he could be from another nation.

As he was written by Brothers Grimm who were from Copenhagen - they themselves were of the Jewish faith so they could have originated in Israel or Middle East.

So what I wanna know is what manure did he use to get such a huge beanstalk 8O 


Greenie


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

greenasthegrass said:


> That doesn't actually mean he is English cos "he smells the blood of an Englishman" so technically he could be from another nation.


So he was wearing that well known cologne "blood of Englishman" lol

Later to be rebranded as "old spice"


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

udflydende





Ian


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Phoaarrr have not heard of Old Spice for ages - my dad used to wear that and give me a bit of chin pie! No wonder I have issues ha!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> As he was written by Brothers Grimm who were from Copenhagen - they themselves were of the Jewish faith so they could have originated in Israel or Middle East.
> 
> Greenie


Was the story written by them? I was under the impression it was an English fairy tale and it doesn't appear in my "Complete Fairy Tales of the Brothers Grimm" - my bedtime reading. Well, it does give some good tips on torture etc that I can try out on my children! :twisted:

Viv


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am not sure Viv now I always thought it was - anyway do carry on with child torture am liking that thought muchly.

Eldest just brought me some Thorntons toffee - why?

Greenie :roll:


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I also bought the complete Hans Christian Andersen stories just in case they had further ideas. :twisted: 

I guess you'll find out sooner or later what the toffee-bringer's been up to. You can probably gauge the severity of the problem by the amount of toffee you were given. :lol: 

Viv


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

mmmm very suspicious its 22oz or 625g of Thorntons Special Toffee - my fave but he wouldn't know that! Also he sneaked in four carrier bags and he owes me £65 or he owes my mastercard that! I feel major torture coming on!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Jack and the Beanstalk - What Nationality was Jack?

The origin is unknown although it could have arrived with the Vikings - but according to that well known and respected 1952 movie 'Jack and the Beanstalk' he was American - as portrayed by Lou Costello.
Nuff said!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

OK we have a winner its Keith and he's from Chesterfield that be on the road out of Yorkshire to Derbyshire.

:lol: :lol: 

Nice dog!

Greenie :lol: :lol:


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> OK we have a winner its Keith and he's from Chesterfield that be on the road out of Yorkshire to Derbyshire.
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


No it don't be

It bewell in Derbyshire; and for all it's faults I still love that little town, warts & all
As for Derbyshire - I wonder why I have a motorhome, when its treasures are 10 minutes away

(waiting for an Amen from Saddletramp)


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Jack was english, he married that posh girl from Old Spice, hence Jack and the Beanstalk  

viator


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The English originally came from the shores of the Baltic Sea.

So Jack was most probably Northern European if we subscribe to the fact that most traditional fairy tales precede written history.

It is likely that the English, who were raiding Britain before the Vikings, wre the bogeymen that the Britons used to scare their kids to bed with.

Can't believe I've given such a serious answer to this.

I might be in need of a POOP! :lol: :lol:


----------

